# The Wife is Happy



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Had a five day trip cancel at the last minute Friday and I was bummed. Beautiful weather and no trips for the next five days. Then my buddy Neil text me and wants to go fishing but does not have anyone to go with him and he knows i'm already booked. Well, we're both in luck. I'm wide open and I have pretty little 5 foot 3 inch blonde who is jumping up and down yelling Pick Me Pick Me. Man, that woman loves it more than me. I thank God that I am so blessed. 
So we meet at the boat at 7 am Sunday morning and start loading everything. At the pass at 8:30 and the pond was looking good. I ask Neil if he wanted to stay short and just go fishing or go a little long and go catching. He looked at me like I had two heads and said. You know the answer to that! Lets go get them. Heck Yeah lets go. Got to our first stop and the dang amberjacks were eating our scamp, snowies, and yellow edge groupers as Connie Jo and Neil were reeling them up. What a problem to have. Got our limit of grouper and aj on that place and went to look for odds and ends. Tried a mingo place I found awhile back but they were catching scamps two at a time on every drop on little pieces of squid. So off we went to look for other things. We lost a wahoo, then a nice 20 lb dolphin. Dang I better stick to bottom fishing. This trolling stuff is not very nice to me. Finally catch a few dolphin(Which is Connie Jo's favorite fish in the Whole World). So, she is happy happy happy. The sharks were thick as I have ever seen them. We caught one and I cut him off only to catch him again about an hour later and a mile away. So this time, I got my hook and leader back from him. Great day on the water with family and a great friend. Thanks again Neil. Connie Jo and I had a blast.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*Her favorite Pic.*

Her Dolphin of the day.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report as usual Capt!


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

*Wow*

Great job of getting on the fish and enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

WOW 
what a haul must have been the super moon magic ??????
Great pix.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job! That's a beautiful Dolphin!


----------



## Bradfooshee (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't wait till next week! Hope the fishin and wether hold out.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Good trip, thats a nice bull.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice Haul. Your definetly lucky your lady enjoys fishing with you. Just wondering if anybody can tell me what that red fish is with the gigantic eyes. Caught one yesterday at the edge but didn't know if it was edible or if there was a size limit on em.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report delynn!!! nice box of fish!!!


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

nice job, i am with you, thankful i have a women that loves it that much to.

straycat


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*Thanks Everyone*

To be honest, I'm not sure the real name of the fish. I have always called them Big Eye Snapper, i'm sure that is not the proper name. Cute in its own way I guess. I bet Karon would know for sure. I'll call her and pick your brain. 

Brad I will do my best next week. I have a couple spots picked out for you. I cann't wait to see your face when you hit the bottom and the rod doubles over. That look is priceless. I hope the weather is pretty. 

Oh, it is so nice to have a wife that loves it. But, sometimes she does get all  if I am fishing all the time and she isn't. 

So, get out there and catch'em up. Be Safe and have a great time. Fishing is off the charts right now. In close of way off is producing really well right now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I've always called them Big Eyed snapper and they don't bite often in the day because with eyes like that, they're nocturnal feeders.

they're actually quite good to eat


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

in the pic where you're holding 2 grouper, are those gag or black? I know they are very similar looking, how do you tell the difference? thanks so much! Nice haul! :thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and some nice fish to boot!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*2 Grouper*

The 2 grouper in the picture are Scamp. Its a much smaller grouper than Black and Gag. Black and Gag are closed at this time. We do get a few black grouper up this way, but not very many. I have only caught 3 black grouper in this area in the last 15 years. The farther you go East and South the more Black Grouper they catch. As of right now, Gag opens July 1. I can not wait. The other picture is the Big Eye and a Yellowedge Grouper. We already had our limit of grouper, so we threw it back. You can keep up to 4 grouper per person with a mixture of different types. I bet we caught 25 grouper that day but could only keep 12 with three people on the boat. We tried running from the grouper but they were everywhere place we fished. That is why we gave up and started trolling for Dolphin.


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

first off, thanks for the info. yeah we've boated a few gag and released of course due to the reg. When we catch a gag Im always hopin it is a black, but not always 100% sure, so we release them....thats why I was askin how to differentiate the 2. If you dont mind me askin, what depth were the grouper in??....we fish 170-200 but only sporatically catch them....any advice on catchin them...thanks alot!!


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

that sounded confusing...i am aware no matter if it is a gag or black, its not in season right now


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Capt. Delynn,

Where do you get your 'mojo'? Is there a secret hand-shake or something you gotta do at the dock in the wee hours of the morning with the lady and the crystal ball or something like that???


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*Gags and Blacks*

Hey Brew235seahunt, I sent you a private message with my phone numbers. Give me a call and I will do my best to help a brother fisherman out. My typing is slow and it might take me a week to write all the stuff about the two. Plus, I love to talk fishing anytime. 

Starlifter, My hats off to you, that made me laugh and call the wife and read it to her. That was funny as heck. Best thing I have read in awhile. I think I may have to start selling that secret hand shake. I just get lucky sometimes. Oh, and it does not hurt that I have been doing this my whole life. Started out commercial fishing when I was young and can not get the salt out of my blood. I loved it then and still love it. It makes my blood boil when everyone on the boat has a doubled over rod and laughing at the top of their lungs. Thats what makes me TICK!!!!! But, I do have a hand shake I will sell if anyone is interested. :thumbup:

I have been fishing depths 160 plus. The key for me is to get away from those dang red snappers. Many times, if you can find spots with no snapper, you will find the grouper. All the big wrecks are covered in jacks, snappers, and Gags right now. I stay away from them. So, smaller wrecks and bottom is better right now for me.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome Report!...Thats exactly what Im talkin about.....


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Really like the 2nd picture, red really stands out. Awesome report


----------

